# Configurar raid desde instalación

## jsanchid

Buenas,

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro (y no soy usuario habitual así que si cometo algún error disculpadme), espero que alguien pueda echarme un cable, he realizado la configuración de mi máquina para convertirla en un raid 1, pero estoy teniendo una serie de problemas que no acabo de solventar, estoy seguro que se trata de alguna tontería, pero no acabo de encontrarlo. Estos son los pasos que he seguido hasta ahora:

limpio:

```

mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb1

mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb2

mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb3

mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb4

```

Tengo sda y sdb (quiero formar primero el raid en sdb) creo las particiones en sdb identicas a sda y empiezo la creación del array:

```

mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-disk=2 missing /dev/sdb1

mdadm --create /dev/md3 --level=1 --raid-disk=2 missing /dev/sdb3

mdadm --create /dev/md4 --level=1 --raid-disk=2 missing /dev/sdb4

mdadm --create /dev/md2 --level=1 --raid-disk=2 missing /dev/sdb2

```

doy formato:

```

mkfs.ext3 /dev/md1

mkfs.ext3 /dev/md3

mkfs.ext3 /dev/md4

mkswap /dev/md2

```

escribo la configuracion:

```

mdadm --examine --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf 

```

copio todos los datos montando las particiones 

todo bien por ahora:

```

ocalhost ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 

md2 : active raid1 sdb2[1]

      19532728 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]

      

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[1]

      292968312 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]

      

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1]

      1952756 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]

      

md4 : active raid1 sdb4[1]

      173927352 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]

```

Modifico lo necesario en mi nuevo disco (fstab, etc)

me dispongo a meter en el grub la nueva particion md3 de arranque para probar y empiezan los problemas:

```

grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

 (hd0,0)

 (hd0,2)

grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0,2)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,2) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed

Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure

```

Y aqui me quedo pillado, no puedo instalar el grub en mi nuevo segundo disco, segun los manuales que he encontrado googleando no debo crear particiones en los md pero me da un error que seguro tiene que ver:

```

localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xe4f54c7c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1     3903794     1951897   83  Linux

/dev/sda2         3903795    42973874    19535040   83  Linux

/dev/sda3        42973875   628912619   292969372+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4       628912620   976768064   173927722+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0004b15f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048     3909631     1953792   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2         3909632    42977279    19533824   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3        42977280   628916223   292969472   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb4       628916224   976773119   173928448   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/md4: 178.1 GB, 178101608448 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 43481838 cylinders, total 347854704 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md4 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md1: 1999 MB, 1999622144 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 488189 cylinders, total 3905512 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md1 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md3: 300.0 GB, 299999551488 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 73242078 cylinders, total 585936624 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md3 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md2: 20.0 GB, 20001513472 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 4883182 cylinders, total 39065456 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00033b13

    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

```

De todas formas he probado a crear las particiones y repetir el proceso, puedo adelantar que me ha dado lo mismo

Muchas gracias a todos,Last edited by jsanchid on Fri Aug 24, 2012 5:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arctic

El fallo está en que estas refiriendote mal a tus particiones, para instalar grub en el mbr ,al ser un raid1 debes de teclear los siguiente:

```

grub> setup (hd0)
```

```
grub> setup (hd1)
```

[/code]

Salu2

----------

## jsanchid

gracias por la respuesta Artic,

la cosa tiene que ir bien por ahí o bien como he creado las particiones 

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... succeeded

Done.

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd

grub> setup (hd1)

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition

```

El caso es que no logro que tome correctamente el segundo disco

```

localhost ~ # cat /boot/grub/device.map

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

```

Yo creo que pueden ser las particiones pero he intentado varias cosas y aun así no consigo que las tome.

Saludos

----------

## Arctic

 *jsanchid wrote:*   

> gracias por la respuesta Artic,
> 
> la cosa tiene que ir bien por ahí o bien como he creado las particiones 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Por el error que te suelta lo que ocurre es que la particion "espejo" no está creada o no tiene formato , a ver que te devuelve este tag :

```
sfdisk -l /dev/sda
```

y luego 

```
sfdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

Doi por sentado que has editado la configuracion Raid en la Bios ,que son discos idéndicos, etc..........

Salu2

----------

## jsanchid

Las particiones existen, no pueden ser idénticas porque los discos tienen un formato de fábrica distinto, por ahí pueden venir los problemas, yo creo que no estoy tratando el tema del grub correctamente o no me detecta lo que debiera, no se si es por el formato, por el disco .. ahora mismo me conformo con meter el grub en sdb (la idea es trasladar el sistema integro a sdb arrancar desde alli y luego pensar en meter el raid y demas) 

```

localhost ~ # sfdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 60801 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track

Units = cylinders of 8225280 bytes, blocks of 1024 bytes, counting from 0

   Device Boot Start     End   #cyls    #blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *      0+    242     243-   1951897   83  Linux

/dev/sda2        243    2674    2432   19535040   83  Linux

/dev/sda3       2675   39147   36473  292969372+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4      39148   60800   21653  173927722+  83  Linux

localhost ~ # sfdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 60801 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track

Units = cylinders of 8225280 bytes, blocks of 1024 bytes, counting from 0

   Device Boot Start     End   #cyls    #blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *      0+    243-    244-   1953792   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2        243+   2675-   2432-  19533824   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3       2675+  39148-  36474- 292969472   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb4      39148+  60801-  21654- 173928448   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

A lo del formato de fábrica distinto me refiero a esto:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xe4f54c7c

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes                                                                                                                                                            

Disk identifier: 0x0004b15f                                                                                                                                                                                    

                             

```

 I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

 I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes  

Aunque las particiones tengan el mismo tamaño no pueden empezar en el mismo sitio, yo entiendo que eso no debe ser problema, o al menos en este momento (quiza luego a la hora del raid .. ya veremos)

----------

## Arctic

Para hacer el formato identico , debes intruducir lo siguiente porque el formato de sda1 y sda2 no me parece correcto :

```
# sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb
```

Para Raid 1 puedes seguir esta guia :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71860

Salu2

----------

## gringo

raid1 para /boot me parece un poco overkill, no te llega con escribir grub a una de las particiones ( o las 2 si quieres) y cargar desde ahi ?

saluetes

----------

## jsanchid

Hi,

Sobre 

```

sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb

```

es lo primero que probé pero por la limitación en el formato de los discos, no podía, he tenido que formatear el segundo disco con el tamaño del primero, si lo hago así, que lo intente, las particiones no quedan bien 

```

Disk /dev/sdb1 doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

De todas formas ahora mismo me conformo con arrancar desde sdb, olvidando raid (ya pasaré a eso después), raid 1 sobre /boot bueno ... quizá no, pero ya digo ahora mismo con poder cargar el grub en sdb me quedo conforme por el momento

----------

## Arctic

Para poder cargar el grub normalmente ,lo único que debes hacer es :

```
grub> root (hd0,0)          (Especifique donde tiene su partición /boot)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Instalamos GRUB en el MBR)

grub> quit                  (Salimos del intérprete de comandos de GRUB)
```

lo único a tener en cuenta es (hd0,0) que lo debes de sustituir por tu particion ,no deberias de tener problemas.

Salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> De todas formas ahora mismo me conformo con arrancar desde sdb, olvidando raid (ya pasaré a eso después), raid 1 sobre /boot bueno ... quizá no, pero ya digo ahora mismo con poder cargar el grub en sdb me quedo conforme por el momento

 

Si lo que quieres es cargar el boot en "hdb" es decir el segundo disco duro el comando seria:

root (hd1,0) "Si /boot está en la primera particion de ese disco"

setup (hd1)

Es tal como te dice Artic pero cambiando hd0 por hd1, luego tendrás que manipular la bios para que arranque desde el segundo disco duro y observar pues pequeños cambios producen comportamientos muy diferentes.

----------

## JotaCE

Hace algunos años levante un email server con soporte raid por software con el siguiente manual.....

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

----------

